# Die aktuellen besten aio wasserkühlung mit 360mm



## Gomezrofl (17. April 2020)

Moin. 

Ich baue mir gerade ein neues System zusammen, die Grundlage ist ein amd ryzen 9 3900.

Da ich irgendwie nicht wirklich klar komme mit den neuen Aio Wasserkühlung wollte ich fragen welche Wasserkühlung am besten ist mit 360mm Radiator.

Wichtig ist mir die Kühlleistung sowie haltbare gute Ventilatoren, die Lautstärke ist eher nebensächlich.

Lg


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2020)

Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 ab &euro;' '88,85 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Für den 3900 reicht aber auch ein großer Turmkühler.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2020)

Gomezrofl schrieb:


> Da ich irgendwie nicht wirklich klar komme mit den neuen Aio Wasserkühlung wollte ich fragen welche Wasserkühlung am besten ist mit 360mm Radiator.



Für den 3900X reicht eine 240er völlig aus.


----------



## Cosmas (17. April 2020)

Wenns besonders günstig und gut sein soll, dann schau mal die Arctic Liquid Freezer II Modelle an.

Liquid Freezer II Serie &#8211; Multikompatibler All-in-One CPU-Wasserkuehler



Ebenfalls sehr gut, aber viel stylischer mit leucht und bunt, dazu mit Kupferradiator statt Alumumum, dann zieh dir mal die neuen Alphacool Eisbear Aurora rein:

Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 im Test '-' mehr als nur eine simple All'-'in'-'One Kompaktwasserkuehlung | Review | igor sLAB


Erweiterbare Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora CPU AIO Wasserkuehlung mit Kupfer Radiator! | Eisbaer | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## Gomezrofl (17. April 2020)

Ich werde den cpu bestimmt irgendwann übertakten. Daher gleich den großen 360er
Des Weiteren hab ich einfach den Platz im Gehäuse. 

Es gibt nur so viele verschiedene und kauf Vergleiche daher welche ist was Haltbarkeit und Kühlleistung betrifft on top &#55357;&#56832;

Lg


----------



## Cosmas (17. April 2020)

Haltbarkeit...is sone Sache...bei guten AiOs machen sich Korrosion und Verdreckung und ggf. Flüssigkeitsverlust, erst nach 4-6Jahren bemerkbar, besonders eben auch in Verbindung von Kupferblock und Alu-Kühler, da reagierts nämlich...

Wovon ich allerdings abrate sind die Teile von Enermax, sowohl die erste als auch die 2te Serie vergammeln schnell und geben den Geist auf, obwohl die das Problem eigentlich "gefixt" haben wollten...

Die Arctic Liquid Freezer II gehören Kühltechnisch und auch bei der Lautstärke zum besten was es derzeit gibt, sind aber auch ziemlich fett was den Radiator angeht, was mit der Hauptgrund für die Leistung ist. 
Zur Haltbarkeit, kann da jedoch noch keiner was sagen, da die erst nen halbes Jahr oder so am Markt sind, genauso wie die Eisbear Aurora, allerdings ist Alphacool ein Platzhirsch mit ewig langer Erfahrung im AiO und Custombereich.

Bei vielen bezahlt man leider auch oft massig Premium für Displays in den Blöcken, spezielle Lüfter und auch den Namen...die Teile von Gigabyte kosten in der Grösse gleich mal über 200€ uind kommen trotzdem nur mitm AluRadiator etc. pp.


----------



## Gomezrofl (17. April 2020)

Vielen Dank! Ich denke ich werde aufgrund der Erfahrung und erweitbarkeit auf alphacool setzen. Lg


----------



## Patrick_87 (17. April 2020)

ich würde auch wenn viele sagen 240er würde reichen trotzdem immer das Maximum nehmen.. Radiatorfläche kann man nie genug haben, ist einfach so. Und ja , bei der auswahl würde ich drauf achten das ein Kupfer Radiator verbaut ist. Wenn du danach suchst bleiben sowieso kaum noch Modelle übrig. Dann fällt die Auswahl schon viel einfacher.

Soll aber eine Aio sein, keine Custom Wakü ?
Wenn ja dann würde ich mir glaube ich mal den Eisbär anschauen, ist eine Aio Pumpe die im KPU Kühler sitzt. Also keine komplett AIO kaufen sondern von Alphacool selbst zusammen bauen, dann kannst du dir selbst den passenden Radiator aussuchen, zb wenn du willst auch gleich nen 420er 
Könntest dann diese nehmen
Alphacool Eisbaer LT (Solo) - Black | CPU Wasserkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Dazu dann einen passenden Radiator der dir zusagt , etwas schlauch , passende Fittings dazu und dann hast du deine ganz eigene AIO selbst gebaut. Kannst dir sogar noch für den Schlauch dann passende "strümpfe" kaufen, so ein überzug aus stoff dann sieht es aus wie bei einer AIO.

Zu den Lüftern kann ich dir ganz klar die ML120 von Corsair ans Herz legen. Finde ich sind die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. 24Euro für ein doppelpack , also 12 Euro pro Stk. Super leise durch Magnetlager und Kraft ohne Ende.
Ein Kollege hat jetzt auch von den EK lüftern auf die Corsair Lüfter gewechselt und sagte auch diese wären deutlich besser. Können bis auf 450rpm runter gedreht werden und schaffen max. 2400.
Corsair ML120 PC-Gehaeuseluefter Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## soulstyle (17. April 2020)

Also brauche ich die Enermax Liqfusion 240 oder 360 nicht empfehlen.
https://www.enermaxeu.com/de/products/cpu-cooling/liquid-cooling/liqfusion/
Wobei ich zwar noch in einer überschauberen Zeit doch recht zufrieden bin.
Aber Kühler ALU / Kupfer reagieren kann glaube ich wohl.
Wenn das alles 6 Jahre hält, ist mein PC sowieso zum Verkauf freigegeben.....


----------



## Gomezrofl (17. April 2020)

Servus, danke für die ganzen Empfehlungen.

Ich habe mich für die alphacool eisbär aurora entschieden in 360mm.

Ich werde eine push/pull config einbauen.

Gehäuse :Corsair Obsidian 750D

Ich habe in der Front 2x140mm Lüfter die derzeit Frischluft reinziehen.
1 auf der Rückzeite der Warme Lüft Rausblässt.

Was ist besser?

Fall1: Der Radiator kommt in den Deckel. Von dort Frischluft durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse

Fall2: warme Luft durch den Radiator und oben ins Freie blasen.

Wegen der Thermik(warme Luft steigt nach oben) hätte ich Fall2 bevorzugt.

Was sagt ihr?

Lg


----------



## soulstyle (17. April 2020)

Würde auch Fall 2 sagen


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2020)

Fall 1 würde gehen wenn das Gehäuse von sich aus auch ausreichend Luftlöcher hat und so die Luft zusätzlich zum hinteren Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse durch den Überdruck von sich aus austreten kann. Auf diese Weiße habe ich meine custom Wakü, aber auch ein anderen Rechner bei uns mit einer AIO verbaut.

Fall 2 geht aber auch, dann bekommt halt die Grafikkarte etwas mehr vorgewärmte Luft, was am ende vielleicht ein paar Grad mehr bedeuten. Die Grafikkarte wird dadurch aber auch nicht überhitzen und sollte dennoch gute Temperaturen erreichen.


----------



## Cosmas (18. April 2020)

Definitiv Version 2.
Das Teil an den Deckel geschraubt und die warme Luft ausm Deckel raus und die Front ordentlich Frischluft ins Gehäuse schaufeln lassen.
Kamineffekt ftw! 

Die Grafikkarte interessiert das nebenbei bemerkt kein Stück, solange du den Radiator nicht in die Front schraubst...
nur dann wirdse nämlich wärmer, weilse dann ja mit warmer Abluft befeuert werden würde, aber mit der Deckelmontage in V.2 passiert das ja eben gerade nicht.

Wenn du nicht monstermässig übertakten willst, kannste die dann auch mit ca 1000-1200U/min drehen lassen, 
dann isse schön leise und trotzdem kräftig und erzeugt dabei nicht so einen wahnsinnigen Unterdruck im Turm, das dir zig Tonnen an Dreck pro Tag zusätzlich reingesaugt werden, 
dennoch sollten die beiden 140er in der Front so schnell wie möglich laufen, ohne das es dich stört, damit genug Frischluft reinkommt und nicht durch sämtliche Ritzen gezogen werden muss.


Ach wegen den Enermax Teilen, geht es hier vor allem um die Threadrippermodelle, ob das bei den normalen auch so ist, weiss ich nicht, da die aber praktisch aus der selben fertigung kommen, isses zu vermuten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nttKqzQiZEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patrick_87 (18. April 2020)

eigentlich ist dieses "warme luft zieht nach oben" zu vernachlässigen. Wenn du genügend Lüfter verbaut hast fuktioniert das auch prima wenn du oben Luft rein gibst. 
Ich finde das wichtigste ist das Radiatoren mit frischer Luft versorgt werden. 
Du kannst genau so auch gut über Front und Deckel Luft rein befördern und hinten + unten Luft raus blasen.

Ich finde es am besten wenn du den Radiator in der Front montierst, so das frische Luft durch den Radiator rein gepustet wird.  Dazu dann im Deckel 2 raus und hinten einen raus.
Oder Radiator in Front rein, Deckel rein und hinten + Boden raus. 

Mit einer Wakü merkt man ziemlich schnell unterschiede wenn es warm wird, in Richtung Sommer geht. Wenn du also einen Radiator mit aufgeheizter Luft versorgst , ist es als wäre bei dir durchgehend Sommer, das macht sich schon bemerkbar.
Gerade mit einer Luft gekühlten Grafikkarte heizt die Luft im Rechner ordentlich auf , so ist die Luft im Rechner sehr schnell mal 10 Grad wärmer aus im Zimmer. Heißt dann also du verschenkst schnell mal 10 Grad.


----------



## Gomezrofl (18. April 2020)

Jetzt bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, wie ich den Luftstrom machen soll. 

Ich hätte für das Gehäuse 5 Lüfter 
Und Radiator 6 Lüfter. 


Oben ist die größte Fläche zum Luft abführen.
Der Radiator kann auch nur oben verbaut werden.


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2020)

Eine AIO hast schnell umgebaut, versuche es selbst und teste so selbst welche Temperaturen dabei heraus kommen.
Das wirst du mit deinem eigenem Rechner am ende besser ermitteln können.

Zudem brauchst kein Push/Pull bei einem 30mm dicken Radiator machen, der Unterschied wird ehe nicht groß ausfallen. Am ende ist es auch egal wo du den Radiator verbaust, da es keine großen Unterschiede geben wird.


----------



## Gomezrofl (18. April 2020)

Ich werde das ganze einfach testen müssen, sobald alles da ist. Und werde danach Berichten 

Schönes Wochenende euch allen &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Cosmas (18. April 2020)

Jop, das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, das Push/Pull hier völlig sinnfrei ist, so gut wie gar nichts bringt und nur Platz verschwendet, 
man hat hier ja bereits nen verdammt grossen und dazu auch noch Vollkupfer-Radiator am Start und die 3 Lüfter die mit der AiO mitkommen, 
sind sowohl ziemlich schickk, dazu relativ leise mit ner angenehmen Soundkulisse, aber auch kräftig, die brauchen keine "Hilfe" nur ne ordentliche Frischluftzufuhr.


----------



## Guffelgustav (19. April 2020)

Ich hab folgendes damals mit einer 280er Krakenx62 mal getestet:

Konfig1 : Radiator in der Front mit Push - also kalte Luft von draussen durch den Radiator und ins Gehäuse
Konfig2: Radiator in der Front mit Push/Pull - gleicher Luftstrom wie Konfig1 bloß mit doppelter Anzahl Lüfter
Konfig3: Radiator im Deckel mit Push - Luft aus dem Gehäuse wird durch den Radiator nach draußen gejagt

Als Gehäuse kam ein stark gemoddetes H440 zum Einsatz. Hier war die gesamte Front aufgeflext und per Mesh abgedeckt, also vorne nahezu keinerlei Restriktion beim Airflow.
Der Deckel hingegen blieb im Auslieferungszustand und da ist wahrlich nicht viel Platz außer den Schlitzen an der Seite.

Was war das Ergebnis?
Konfig1 und Konfig2 waren nahezu identisch was die CPU-Temp und Lautstärke angeht. 
Also kann ich IICARUS hier 100% Recht geben, Push/Pull macht einfach keinen Unterschied bei den dünnen AiO-Radiatoren, außer mehr Platz wegzunehmen.
Die Folge aus den beiden Konfigs war, dass die GPU wärmer wurde, weil sie warme Luft zum Arbeiten bekommen hat.

In Konfig3 wurde das Wasser geringfügig wärmer im Vergleich zu den beiden anderen, dafür war die GPU deutlich kühler.
Ich kann das alles nicht mehr genau mit Zahlen untermauern, weil das schon 3 Jahre her ist.

Quintessenz der Tests war für mich jedenfalls: Wenn der Platz da ist, dann immer die AiO in den Deckel mit Push nach draußen.
Denn 120er oder 140er Lüfter etwas schneller drehen zu lassen, um eine bestimmte Wassertemperatur beizubehalten, das ist mit relativ wenig Lärm machbar.
Aber die GPU hingegen mit ihren kleinen Lüftern....Düsenjet lässt grüßen


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2020)

Hatte es zwar nicht getestet, aber ich habe es auch feststellen können, da bei mir zunächst die Radiatoren vorne und oben zusammen mit dem CPU-Kühler rein kamen und die Grafikkarte erst später umgebaut wurde da ich nicht gleich ein Kühler zum umbauen bekommen konnte und meine Grafikkarte hat sich durch die warme Luft des vorderen Radiator um etwa 5-7°C verschlechtert. Lag aber noch in einem unbedenklichem Bereich. Die Lüfter der Grafikkarte mussten dazu gering etwas schneller laufen.

Fakt ist das egal ob mit Luft oder mit Wasser immer nur bis zur Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann und selbst dann ist immer noch ein Delta von 2-5°C hinzu zu zählen. Den Radiator oben raus blasend zu verbauen wird in Idle nicht viel ausmachen, aber sobald unter Last die Wärme der Grafikkarte hinzukommt die nicht knapp ausfällt kann es schon ein deutlichen Unterschied machen wenn die Lüfter oben reinblassend verbaut werden.

Das ganze kann jeder für sich selbst austesten, in dem einfach ein Kühlschrank Thermometer ins Gehäuse gestellt wird und dessen Temperatur unter Last dann mit der Raumtemperatur verglichen wird.

Kamineffekt was oft als Grund angegeben wird ist zu vernachlässigen, denn das ist im Grunde nur dann wichtig wenn die warme Luft von sich aus ausströmen soll und hierzu keine Lüfter verbaut werden. Sobald Lüfter verbaut werden bestimmen die Lüfter wie der Luftstrom verlaufen soll. Es kommt noch dazu das wenn mehr Luft ins Gehäuse kommt dieses zwangsläufig raus möchte und hat man ein gutes Gehäuse was hinten auch Luftlöcher hat wird die warme Luft nicht nur durch den Lüfter raus geleitet sondern kann auch überall wo es offen ist hinaus gelangen.

Da Komponente wie Laufwerke, Chipsatz usw. gewisse Temperaturen abkönnen reicht normalerweise was hier abgeführt wird. Zudem bekommt man auch weniger Staub rein wenn kein Unterdruck besteht. Bei einer AIO können Radiatoren auch schnell umgebaut werden und so ist die beste Lösung wenn jeder für sich mal mehrere Tests dazu versucht und sich am ende selbst entscheidet was am besten empfunden wird.

Mein System ist auch auf diese Weise aufgebaut und auch ein Rechner von uns was auch eine AIO mit verbaut hat. Diese zwei Systeme laufen bei uns mittlerweile mehrere Jahre und bisher ist bei uns nichts überhitzt. Natürlich kann ich auch jetzt nur von unseren zwei Systeme ausgehen und mit andere Systeme kann es sich immer anders auswirken.

Nur mal so als Info, falls es wiedermal heißt das ich ein Mora mit dran habe und es in meinem Fall nichts zu bedeuten hat. Habe auch bereits oft das ganze ohne den Mora ausgetestet, da ich mein Loop mit Schnellkupplungen so verbaut habe das mein Rechner auch ohne den Mora mit den zwei intern verbauten Radiatoren problemlos laufen kann. Der Mora muss in meinem Fall auch nicht zwingend mit im Loop angeschlossen sein, denn der Unterschied besteht nur darin mit Mora komplett lautlos zu sein und ohne wird halt mein Rechner dadurch das die Lüfter schneller laufen müssen auch wenn nicht sonderlich laut schon hörbar wird.


----------

